
Google Chrome v49 Changed How Page Actions Are Displayed - ihuman
In version 49, the buttons are no longer in the omnibar. They now show up with the browser actions as buttons. They are greyed-out when they can&#x27;t be used. In addition, every extension now has a button in the browser action area. The hidden buttons are now at the top of the hamburger menu.<p>Here is the Google Groups announcement and discussion of this change: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;groups.google.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;chromium.org&#x2F;d&#x2F;topic&#x2F;chromium-extensions&#x2F;7As9MKhav5E&#x2F;discussion
======
detaro
Didn't realize that took page actions away. So if I want a page action, I now
have to have the matching icon in my toolbar all the time?! Bad change :/

